# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Cloud Computing : bittle, la premire solution de reporting base sur Google App Engine en franais

## Mejdi20

*Cloud Computing :bittle, la premire solution de reporting  la porte de tous base sur Google App Engine, est franaise !*

bittle est une solution *web* (mode SaaS) qui permet de construire simplement *tableaux de bord et reporting* pour piloter lensemble des activits dune structure.
Unique dans le monde du Cloud Computing, bittle est la premire solution BI  utiliser Google App Engine comme technologie de dploiement.

*Un environnement conomique et rglementaire auquel les solutions existantes ne rpondent pas compltement*
Dans un contexte rglementaire et conomique complexe, les organisations, publiques ou prives, ont de plus en plus besoin, pour mieux grer leurs risques, de piloter leurs activits en temps rel.
Les solutions BI existantes ne satisfont pas compltement les utilisateurs car:
*Trop coteuses*
Elles impliquent un investissement hardware et software parfois lourd, la maintenance et lvolution de la solution sont souvent accompagnes de lajout de modules supplmentaires 
*Trop complexes*
Elles demandent des comptences pointues pour installer, maintenir la solution et faciliter la construction des diffrents environnements selon les besoins de lentreprise (tableaux de bord, reporting, datawarehouse) 
*Trop longues  mettre en oeuvre*
Il faut compter gnralement plusieurs mois avant de mettre en place une solution BI viable et performante.

*Solution en ligne, bittle permet de crer des tableaux de bord et danalyses de donnes en moins de 5 minutes !*



Solution communautaire, package et prte  lemploi, bittle facilite la mise en oeuvre, la prise en main, lutilisation et le partage des informations en temps rel.

De par sa simplicit dutilisation et son interface interactive, bittle sadresse aux personnes* sans comptence technique particulire.*

Marketing, vente, Ressources Humaines, Finance, Achats, Informatique
bittle permet  tous de suivre et de partager des indicateurs fiables dans un environnement technique scuris.

*Unique au monde, la solution bittle est construite sur loffre Cloud Computing de Google qui assure un niveau de scurit incomparable*
_ Le Cloud Computing est un concept bas sur la mise  disposition des particuliers et des professionnels de la puissance de calcul et la capacit de stockage des datacenters des grands donneurs dordre informatiques (Google, IBM, Microsoft, SalesForce ). _ explique Christophe Suffys, Directeur Gnral et Co-Fondateur de bittle.

_ Ce modle permet aux entreprises de ne plus grer leurs propres architectures mais de payer des services de stockage et de puissance de calcul en fonction de leurs consommations relles tout en supportant aisment de plus fortes montes de charges. Le Cloud Computing englobe lui-mme plusieurs concepts, plusieurs  couches  qui forment lensemble du modle : IaaS (Infrastructure as a Service), PaaS (Platform as a Service), SaaS (Software as a Service)._ , poursuit-il.

*Pour la couche IaaS*, bittle, solution en mode SaaS, sappuie sur IBM et Amazon pour le stockage des donnes. Ces acteurs garantissent un niveau de scurit irrprochable et une redondance des sauvegardes dans plusieurs datacenters. Larchitecture innovante de Bittle permet galement de travailler dans un cloud priv.

*Pour la couche PaaS*, Bittle a choisi linfrastructure Google App Engine afin de fournir un service haute qualit / haute scurit  ses clients.

*Le Cloud Computing, haute performance, haute scurit pour un prix mini*
Bittle propose un paiement  lutilisation.
*Le premier primtre est totalement gratuit* et illimit dans le temps.

Puis selon les options choisies, le paiement est propos sous forme dabonnement mensuel.
Il existe trois formules : *29, 69 ou 149 par mois* pour la formule la plus complte (incluant des options graphiques complmentaires, un plus grand espace de stockage de donnes, une publication des rsultats sur les smartphones et des fonctionnalits danalyse et dexports supplmentaires).

*Un succs fulgurant : 1500 utilisateurs gratuits, une dizaine de comptes payants en quelques mois*
En ligne depuis juin 2010, Bittle compte aujourdhui plus de 1500 utilisateurs gratuits ainsi que des organisations publiques et entreprises prives du secteur industriel, financier, pharmaceutique ou des NTIC parmi ses clients payants.
Le 12 octobre dernier, au cours des *Trophes* de lInnovation TIC 2010, Bittle a reu le  Prix de lapplication la plus novatrice accessible par le web  dcern par la rgion Provence Alpes Cte dAzur.
_ Nous nous adressons plus spcifiquement aux PME qui disposent de peu de ressources IT (humaines et financires) mme si nous avons galement quelques grands groupes qui testent notre solution actuellement, aux organisations publiques et prives, situes aussi bien en France qu ltranger_ , prcise Christophe Suffys,
_ Nous proposons galement bittle aux diteurs qui souhaitent toffer leur offre dune dimension analyse. Notre solution est alors soit intgre dans la solution de lditeur en marque blanche et devient un module dcisionnel complmentaire  forte valeur ajoute soit en option, paramtre uniquement pour les bases de lditeur, venant ainsi enrichir son catalogue produit._

*Et de conclure :*  Le Cloud Computing est une vritable rvolution sur le march des fournisseurs de services informatiques car il permet aux utilisateurs finaux de bnficier de services simples, faciles daccs, performants en termes de ractivit et de fiabilit tout en offrant, pour un prix rellement modique compar  celui des solutions traditionnelles locales, une scurit maximale.

*Lentreprise est libre du poids conomique impos par la technologie pour se concentrer sur ses objectifs vitaux : dvelopper et prenniser son activit pour rester comptitive.* 

Pour davantage dinformations : www.bittle-solutions.com

----------

